# Have come to the conclusion that mountain biking is a very expensive hobby.



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

It's crazy all the stuff you "need" . . . well tbh I haven't helped myself by buying stuff I think I need but don't need. . . but then again I think I do need it.

I don't know if that makes any sense. . . Pedals for instance. . . You have to have good pedals surely? . . . and a saddle, no good having a saddle like a wooden brick. 

Anyway I had a blow out today, and thought i'd use this as an excuse to upgrade my tires, too. . . I ended up in Halfords cus it was the closest (don't shoot me) . . and the only decent tires for my wheel size were Conti trail kings, They were only £22 each but then I felt I needed one of them tall pumps aswell. . . . I haven't even gotten round to getting a multi tool and gloves and stuff yet.

How do you guys deal with the cost of maintenance and accessories, any tips?


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

There are a lot of "expensive" sports out there and it really depends on what your needs or preferences are. You can find a nice mountain bike for around a $1000 then add a few more hundred in for a helmet, backpack, tools and other accessories. My set of golf clubs ran about $2K (Nike VR Forged blades with Nike VS driver, 3, 5 woods and Scotty Cameron Putter). Then you throw in the bag and shoes, which you don't want to skimp on if you usually walk 18 holes like me. When it was all said and done, I probably spent close to $3K just to golf. Then you throw in the golf balls and green fees. I've probably spent a tad over that for mountain biking (1 set up). Snowboarding is another expensive sport. 

MTB can be an expensive sport if you want it to be, but not as expensive as some sports out there. It really depends if you want the best, middle of the road or bottom end stuff and that stands true for almost anything life...clothes, beer, cars, shoes, computer or food. Why go spend $100 on a nice steak dinner for two when you can goto IHOP and spend $25.00?


----------



## asanatheist (Sep 15, 2014)

You just dont buy unless it's broken, that's how. Don't buy into the buying frenzy found online. Often the advice is right on the money however just like all in life: your mileage may vary. What works for some may not work for others. Pay attention to the ideas/principles behind the advice NOT the products and figure out if it really applies to you. Have you been at a hazard because of the component in question? For example did your brakes fail to stop you? Do you often have pedal slips (also look at your shoes)? Does your seat still pain you even after 4-6 rides? Etc.

Mountain biking can get expensive fast because it is not easy on your equipment and as a beginner you will be making very dumb mistakes (picking bad lines, incorrect weight shifting, wrong angle of attack etc). The best advice is to learn basic maintenance to cut costs down dramatically (learn to true your wheel).
Picking a bike store with maintenance plans built into the bike purchase is also a smart choice (performance bike's lifetime adjustments for example).

Lastly even if you have thousands of dollars to spend: No bike will pedal for you, or center your weight, balance itself, steel for you or even pick your line. At the end of the day the most important factor by far is you.
The components are just tools to help you get there a little quicker and a little easier.


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

haha yes, that is a good way to look at it. I can familiarize it well with computers, I've spent a fair bit on making my computer "enthusiasts" grade, Mainly for photoshop and gaming, but I found myself looking at TX Shimano brakes earlier because I fancied having levers a little closer to my bars. . . hahaha then I decided to write this thread.

It's very easy to get carried away with all the options available out there. Someone once told me when I was into BMXing not to upgrade anything unless something breaks and that is what I will be doing from now on. 

I don't intend on taking up golf any time soon.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

It can be tough. And it takes some discipline. Just remember the bike is just a tool, and it only needs to work.

It's a little harder with MTB because things wear fast and nice tires and suspension can both help, but cost a lot of money.

Any time you want something, ask yourself what it is you're trying to accomplish and how the new part will achieve that. Be specific. Sometimes you'll find that what you're thinking of buying doesn't really make sense or the real solution is something different.

For example, the tire thing sounds somewhat random, and tires aren't really related to the problem that got you looking at them anyway.


----------



## DeCoxter (Sep 3, 2014)

You can spend a good chunk but compared to some other sports (motor sports in my case) make this sport seem almost free. I've been used to paying just to get into a place to play. I guess everything is relative. And stick and ball sports? We spent SO much money on the kids soccer and baseball leagues I wish I could have gotten them mountain biking instead. Try to look at it as an excuse for more toys, and the tools you hopefully only have to buy once.


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Back in the day, the best riders I knew had the most beat bikes, because they were out riding all the time and had jobs that allowed that. They didn't make much money, but man did they ride! They had decent equipment that was worth it to them. Performs and lasts longer. But usually not the latest and greatest as they had to save up to buy stuff and still make rent and living expenses.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

any hobby you get passionate about can get expensive.

you just have to be responsible about it and operate within your means, whatever those means are.


----------



## Lou Z. Ryder (Sep 9, 2014)

One way to cut costs is to stay away from bike-specific clothing, which is generally very expensive. With the exception of padded undershorts and gloves, I don't have any, and everything I use for biking can be used for anything else. For example, I use non-cotton, wicking athletic T shirts that can be had for less than $10. Keep an eye out for general purpose stuff that would be good for biking and is on sale. (I found a microfiber wind vest last week at a thrift store for $5) My next purchase, for winter riding, will be a pair of $10 polypro glove liners, instead of $40 winter biking gloves. You can get some stuff, like a pump, tubes, at big box stores. A $250 helmet may be lighter and cooler, but my $20 Bell meets the same safety standards.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

i have acquired a lot of bike stuff over the years. a few pairs of SPD shoes, gloves, shorts, upgraded my bike to no end... once you have a decent bike and basic tools, it all comes gradually. it feels like a lot money at first, but after a while it's a slow tickle- a tire here, new grips there, then it's time for new cables and housing. rarely do you "need" to spend any large chunks of money all at once.

like others have said, cycling is not a "cheap" hobby/sport, but there are many other hobbies you can pursue that are much, much more expensive. you could start trail running and there are probably tons of gadgets you "need" for that, but what you really need is a good pair of sneakers, which are cheap relative to bikes. if you don't like or can't spend money on a hobby, sell your bike and do something else. no one is forcing anyone to spend money on bikes.

this leads to another question- how much of the price tag on bike stuff is reasonable and how much of it is hype and markup? I have no answer to that, but I think that designing, testing, prototyping, manufacturing, shipping, distributing, and selling a bike part costs more than you might think. yeah, there's some silly markup on some things, but the business side of it is hard.


----------



## Phinias (Aug 28, 2014)

mack_turtle said:


> this leads to another question- how much of the price tag on bike stuff is reasonable and how much of it is hype and markup? ....but I think that designing, testing, prototyping, manufacturing, shipping, distributing, and selling a bike part costs more than you might think....


This is the old misnomer for most production, yes example 2 and 3 only cost a company a small amount... it is the millions for the creation of the first prototype that costs that "mark-up" plus the motivation to do it "profit".

Yes, mountain biking is expensive. But good gear is always expensive. Buy only what you need, when you need it and that should make it more palatable, but expect your investment to be somewhere around $2.5 to 3k when all is told and done.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Any time you want something, ask yourself what it is you're trying to accomplish and how the new part will achieve that.


With some things, the goal is obvious:

A helmet is good to have WHEN you fall and there's a tree on the trajectory of your head. Most prefer to use gloves, instead their own skin WHEN they fall and the hands hit the ground first.

Most feel that it is good to be able to carry some water if they ride an hour or more at one go. Most feel that it is good to have supplies for fixing a flat or some other inconveniences, if they ride a significant distance from home or trailhead.

Buying the most expensive option is rarely "necessary".


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Very much agree. And I happily use inexpensive bottle cages and freebee bottles, a mid-priced helmet, etc. They get the job done.

In one of those trick of fate things, I had just decided not to buy some fancy new wheels this year. I have other places I want to spend that money, that, frustrating as it might be not to spend on bike stuff, are more important for me right now.

So if course no sooner had I dropped my team form in the mail, with no wheels on it, than I killed my rear hub. D'oh!

Now, if I want to keep mountain biking on my 29er, I legitimately need a new wheel. But it's a world of choice out there and, on clicking around some, I'm seeing options for anywhere from $100 to over $1000.

I'm trying to get my wheel warrantied. But if that doesn't work out, Jenson's got some WTB ST rims on Shimano SLX hubs for $170.

I'd be lying if I didn't admit that it bothers me a little that they'll probably be over 2 kg. But while I need a functioning wheel to ride my mountain bike, I don't really need them to be light. Actually, I doubt I'll even notice once I get them, in my results, etc.


----------



## YYZ (Aug 3, 2012)

When I need something, I always look at buy and sell pages on this site/pinkbike/craigs list/kijiji. There are so many good items that people don't want any more that you can get for a great price. I understand where you come from as gear is generally very expensive. EACH tire is $80, yeah I don't think so. This is where classifieds saved my @$$.
There are many expensive sports. Maintaining my old CR250 REALLY hurts my wallet.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

It'll be expensive if you shop in Halfords that's for sure! But it's not the cost of their stuff that's the problem, it's the fact they know zero about it. Seriously, you'd be better off asking a monkey for advice. If that's all you've got then check out what you need on forums and buy on line.

I guess it sounds corny but cycling is as expensive as you want it to be. Sure, you can spend thousands on bikes and accessories but it doesn't necessarily mean you'll be faster or have more fun. Just take your time, ride your bike and you will become aware of the things that would help you. Buy things as you need them. Sure, it will probably cost a bit but the cost is spread over time and most of the stuff you buy will last for years. I just washed my saddle-bag and realised that it's thirteen-years old! Still going strong.

After a while you'll start to get a feel for where to spend money and where it can be saved. With most types of product there is a 'sweet spot' where quality and value meet. Really cheap rear dérailleurs are junk while the very expensive ones aren't any more robust or longer lasting than mid-price ones for instance.

If you get sucked into thinking you 'need' things that you don't then yes, it will cost you a lot! Did you _need_ those new tyres?

Have fun, spend more than you need to if you like but just don't expect sympathy when you bleat about it! ;0)


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

MPX309 said:


> How do you guys deal with the cost of maintenance and accessories, any tips?


To really cut costs you shop online and shop very carefully for screaming deals. And it helps to look for last years products rather than the latest and greatest. (This goes against my belief of supporting my local shops though.)

I would have loved this sport when I was in high school but it wasn't a big thing back then. Started getting into it in college but didn't have much funds at that time. Graduated and got a job and spent a crap load of money on whatever I wanted. Then I got married, bought a house and had some kids and my 'extra' funds went away. I can still get what I need but it takes some planning.

So I'm not sure where you are in life but things change as time goes on


----------



## jp08865 (Aug 12, 2014)

What do you 'really need' to go mountain biking? 
Funny story/ experience I think. I got into riding some local trails and have really learned to enjoy it. A co-worker hears me talk about it and is interested. I ask him if he'd like to ride some time and he says yes, he'd like that. Bear in mind, I am 60+ and he is 19 years of age. 
We meet at a local trail, I get there early to dress and check & air up the tires & suspension. He rolls in, takes his (wally-world) bike out of the back and lays it down. I sort of hang around expecting him to start to 'get ready'. He stands there in street clothes and shoes waiting for me to ride. 
I ask, are you ready, do you want to check your tires or anything? 
No, I'm good. 
Are you going to wear a helmet? 
No, I don't have one, do I have to wear a helmet?
Well, I don't think you have to, but I'd recommend it in the future.
We ride, he does Great for his first time on a trail and really enjoys it !
I later offer, and he accepts a helmet I had laying around, it fits and works as designed.
I have $ 3000+ invested, he probably has less than $100 invested.
We now regularly ride and he has as much fun as I do. 

So how much do you really have to spend to go mountain biking and enjoy it ?


----------



## db440 (Jul 1, 2014)

Expensive is relative, for sure. I have spent most the season dreaming about buying a FS bike, and getting fun new parts for my hardtail, but have really only invested in a few things, mostly apparel. $60 bucks for some five ten shoes, definitely worth it. I want some new pedals, but the ones i'm eying are like $140, and I can't justify spending that money....especially since I just destroyed the front end of my truck on a deer last week. =/

It could be really easy to fall into the buy stuff for your bike trap. But, as others have mentioned here, it's not really necessary. If you ride technical terrain it seems like it is worth having at least a mid grade fork or suspension, otherwise most factors seem fairly minimal. 

I'd love to get another bike. I don't see it happening any time soon, though, and i'm quite happy with what I have to work with. If I had the cash you can bet i'd spend some on this hobby!


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

jp08865 said:


> . . . .


Just cut the quote out to make the post shorter. That is a really good story, and yes you are correct, I understand I don't need all the gizmos and gadgets and all the accessories. . . Infact I don't really plan to get much more than gloves (which I have got now) and a fluorescent wind breaker, I should probably get a helmet too.

LOL your co-worker sounds like a cool guy. Glad he's enjoying it.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

I think there are some up front costs that can not be avoided, after that it seems to be as expensive as you want it to be. Bike, helmet, a few basic repair tools (you will need them sooner or later out there) water bottle and a sense of adventure. For the most part, if you are out there riding and having fun, that's all you need. Now the things you want, that's another story. I want all kinds of stuff and am gathering it little by little but I'm pretty ruthless about prowling the interwebs for a great deal.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I think smoking is not as cheap as mtbing, but I could be wrong since I never tried smoking.


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

Since changing up the forks and tires I've been tackling slightly tougher trails. . . I event attempted some down hill malarky earlier. LOL I have a new found respect for the pros now. There were a few occassions where I jumped off my bike and thought "*** that!"

But whilst on these trails I've had sticks get caught up and other stuff, luckily nothing broke, but I can see now how tougher trails will add to wear & tear on the bike.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

MPX309 said:


> I can see now how tougher trails will add to wear & tear on the bike.


They'll knock the stuffing out of it, you just have to accept that.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

I say go to your LBS and rent some bikes..if you like it and can afford it get a FS..forget about a HT..because you know you'll eventually get a FS..get it now..it is better than a HT..game changer. Learn to do your own repairs and don't buy any of that fancy MTB clothing..Target and Kohl's sell alot of quick-dry sports wear that is the same $hit..


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Sales!! Sales!! Sales!! I never buy anything at RRP... saved half as much again as what I've spent.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Learn to tell the difference between used parts and worn out parts. If you can find good used stuff you can save a bundle. MTB is not all that expensive and has a positive trade off. You get healthier the more you do it. Only spend enough to keep having fun and keep riding. If something breaks...replace it with something stronger. But the new stuff doesn't always have to be new. Tires you should get new but handle bars or seat posts seldom are "worn out" and there are plenty out there to be had for cheap.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

taprackbang said:


> get a FS..forget about a HT..because you know you'll eventually get a FS..get it now..it is better than a HT...


Many feel that way but it still a bit of a generalization.

There's a good number of us who who started with HT, bought FS - and soon after realized that we prefer fully rigid bikes and taking the bumps with minimal mechanical assistance.

Try to figure out pretty soon, what you REALLY want out of a bike.

... of course some have the ability to strictly follow the "n+1" rule.,,,


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah I've fought about selling the HT this year to go FS, but after riding some tougher tracks in the last few weeks I quickly realise my bike riding skills don't warrant FS.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

IMHO, that's a misunderstanding of what FS is about.

I bought mine because it rode smoother on the trails near my house. Or, that's what pushed me to choose FS. I was pretty much going to buy a bike last year regardless, I was just dragging my feet until something grabbed me.

Those are trails I'd been riding on my hardtail before I got the new bike. I'm riding them on my hardtail again while I wait on some warranty service now. Which bike I'm on doesn't affect whether or not I can ride those trails or whether or not I have fun. Though I do miss my FS while it's in pieces.

There are some other things I appreciate about the new bike. In general, it's more reliable. I'm a little faster on it. I'm a little faster, period, lately. But I think some portion of that is the bike.

But the big thing is that it feels smoother and holds a line better. I really enjoy that. It hasn't changed which trails I can ride, do ride, enjoy, etc.


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

AndrwSwitch said:


> IMHO, that's a misunderstanding of what FS is about.
> 
> I bought mine because it rode smoother on the trails near my house. Or, that's what pushed me to choose FS. I was pretty much going to buy a bike last year regardless, I was just dragging my feet until something grabbed me.
> 
> ...


Yes you make some good points, absolutely true. . . You don't need to ride technical terrain to have FS, although what I considered when I initially purchased my HT was overall maintenance and weight, aswell as price, and at the time the HT seemed to make more sense, although maybe if I had a time machine I'd go back and fork out the extra £600 odd for a FS, but I don't regret the Talon, it's a very nice bike, ideally I'd still like to keep it and get a FS bike too at some point. I like to do road/trail riding occasionally too and it comes in handy for the cycle track that is near my house and goes all the way down to the coast, it's about 14 miles each way.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

When I was a Stockbroker, cars and Golf were my hobby choices. Cycling cannot even hold a candle to an avid Motorsports fan, with a quiver of exotic cars...


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Women are expensive... Several thousand K spent on an engagement ring. Then a wedding ring, then an eternity ring, one ring for each child!? I could have two full quivers by now!

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

*Get a better Job then a better bike !*

I've seen riders with no gear on walmart bikes with the biggest grin possible.
Seen two walmart Fat bikes, single speed, coaster brakes, prolly near a 35 pound bike,
they were having fun.

Talked to one guy sitting on a used diamondback, a new $350 Dick's sporting goods bike he said he got for $150, In hiking boots and a $39 walmart hydration pac on his back, a cheap bell helmet, and no gloves..

We both were working on a drop called, 'Big Drop' talking line choices and flow....

Money, many don't have much but true riders ride..

Just sayin,,,

The Guy that spent a whole season teaching me things by choice rode a chinese road bike frame made into a cyclo cross bike, single speed, only a rear rim brake, NO front brake, that's right kiddies he wanted a challenge, had a real full bag of skills. I'm talking big speeds on drop n rollers and sandy G-Outs, this guy had decades of experience. His total bike build cost him $600. Tennis shoes, helmet and a canteen of water on his web belt was all he carried. 
He got a pinch flat 5 miles from the trail head and said, "See ya later, have fun"
He then put the bike on his shoulder and took off running.... true story I swear !


----------



## MPX309 (Nov 3, 2014)

Osco said:


> I've seen riders with no gear on walmart bikes with the biggest grin possible.
> Seen two walmart Fat bikes, single speed, coaster brakes, prolly near a 35 pound bike,
> they were having fun.


Haha did you see them a month later grinning with no teeth?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

In 2007, I was spinning Pizza for minimum wage....and was still able to ride a nice bike(2005 Cannondale hardtail). If there is a WILL....there is always a WAY.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Zachariah said:


> In 2007, I was spinning Pizza for minimum wage....and was still able to ride a nice bike


I assume you weren't also paying for a house, wife and children at the time? Not everyone spend their money the way they might like.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

Mr Pig said:


> I assume you weren't also paying for a house, wife and children at the time? Not everyone spend their money the way they might like.


Exactly my first thought when I read that. House, wife , kids, cars, bills...it sure cuts deep into my hobby funds.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Look at the years he cites.

People always think a bike with an MSRP around $1500, say, is worth around $1500.

It's not. More like $750-$900. There are some intangibles that might be worth that $600-$750 gap. (Though usually I think they're not.)

Throw in luck, bro deals, a little discipline, a low cost of living, and if it's important to someone, sure. I think people often talk a good game about what they "need" and then when it's time to budget, the truth comes out. I sometimes wonder how many people who come on here asking for the world for $600 are making payments on a car bought new. My car's almost old enough for a learner's permit of its own, in case anyone is curious. My last one could have had a driver's license when it came to me and it had two low cylinders when I traded it in.

I'm not necessarily saying that someone who's posting in "Beginners' Corner" should have my priorities. People tend to ramp up, or not. And really, cycling is about a third for me, and pretty much always has been. But people could sometimes stand to be more honest, I think. And, own their decisions - if I have an axe to grind, it's that I don't think the bike companies should make crappy bikes and I don't think we should buy them. There's a minimum price for cars, after all, and a guy in my place in life can either decide it's important to me to have a fancy new car and I'll make some sacrifices or that I just want it to reliably take me to work, races and skiing, and I'd rather not make payments. I guess I also had the choice to get, say, a tiny KIA with two wheel drive, no guts, and no A/C. I like my aging Pathfinder.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

MPX309 said:


> Haha did you see them a month later grinning with no teeth?


BuuwahahaHAHAHAHAHA PMSL


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

True that!! Think bikes are expensive! Try dental procedures ^^


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

Wait for it...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I spend on average above $1k a year on bikes and biking related goods. some years it's just a few hundreds for parts, repairs or upgrades, other years it's for a new build. However I don't have many bills to pay and earn less than $10k a year since I'm still in school. Sure for me it's expensive to buy a new bike, but at the same time I have about $50k invested in stock markets and every week it goes up and down several thousands within the different holdings and once in a while I decide to sell some and re-invest the profit into biking instead of having a 50/50 chance of loosing or making profit on that same money again. You won't make profit on a bike in a financial way, but at least you are sure to enjoy that money


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't even want to think about my annual cost.

I've definitely had some inexpensive years. But when I got into racing, that added a whole extra layer of expenses. Being on a team helps, although that adds a couple of expenses of its own. But there's race fees, travel, and I chew through components faster. Specialized bikes for 'cross and track. And it's a lot harder to get around some of that stuff.

My local shop sees REI as a major part of their competition, and sends out a dividend every year. I didn't want to know how much I spent there! Going back to work full-time has made that part worse, since I don't do much of my own repair work anymore, though I can afford to pay someone else as a result.

Still, it's not as bad as skiing.


----------



## mtbguy123 (Sep 25, 2012)

It is as expensive as you want it to be. I know people that get by on an entry level bike with no upgraded components and have a great time. I also know people that are several bikes into this sport and buy all the high priced gear. I agree that not everything you need to buy needs to be cycling specific. I also XC ski(another really expensive sport) and alot of the winter clothes that I wear skiing are also good for fatbiking in the snow. However it is nice to have cycling jerseys, because of the cargo pockets in the back. They are expensive, but to me they are worth it if I do not want to carry a camelbak or other backpack with. Just buy what you can afford and are comfortable with and go ride.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I ran into a few people that brought their little RC (remote control) cars to a parking lot. They set up a full track and were just racing around. I talked to them for a bit since I was really into RC cars back when I was younger and remember them not being cheap. One guy said he spent close to $2K on one of his car (body, chassis, remote and engine). I was thinking for $2K, I could of gotten a nice bike and he had like 3 cars. All of friends had 2-4 cars each and I'm assuming that adds up.


----------



## NFD538 (Oct 1, 2012)

Since getting my bike in September I only added pedals (it came with cheap plastic) and some Zoic either shorts. I use my running shirts (Nike Dri-fit) to ride. Expensive water bottles or packs? Nope, I use plastic bottles.


----------



## NFD538 (Oct 1, 2012)

Shakester said:


> I ran into a few people that brought their little RC (remote control) cars to a parking lot. They set up a full track and were just racing around. I talked to them for a bit since I was really into RC cars back when I was younger and remember them not being cheap. One guy said he spent close to $2K on one of his car (body, chassis, remote and engine). I was thinking for $2K, I could of gotten a nice bike and he had like 3 cars. All of friends had 2-4 cars each and I'm assuming that adds up.


Yes, RC cars are another costly hobby. Hell, the cheapest hobby is probably running. A good pair of shoes is all you need although I have about 6 or 7 pair LOL.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Friend who's a runner told me he replaces his shoes every 6 months... likely spends $300 per pair + he does track events ($$$).
My bike was $2K usd & should last me at least 5 - 6 years, probably evens itself out in the end... no fees etc on my end.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Jeeps, Tattoos and Bikes are all expensive and habit forming.


----------



## NFD538 (Oct 1, 2012)

targnik said:


> Friend who's a runner told me he replaces his shoes every 6 months... likely spends $300 per pair + he does track events ($$$).
> My bike was $2K usd & should last me at least 5 - 6 years, probably evens itself out in the end... no fees etc on my end.


When I say cheapest I mean just strapping on shoes ($50-100) and going outside. I run paid events probably 8-12 times a year on average about $25 an event. $300 for running shoes? They must be gold like the ones Usain Bolt uses.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

NFD538 said:


> When I say cheapest I mean just strapping on shoes ($50-100) and going outside. I run paid events probably 8-12 times a year on average about $25 an event. $300 for running shoes? They must be gold like the ones Usain Bolt uses.


$300 nzd... likely $200 where you're from ^^

Although if you go the Mexican route you'd run in bare feet and be more efficient too. Plus save a lotta nick


----------



## NFD538 (Oct 1, 2012)

owtdorz said:


> Jeeps, Tattoos and Bikes are all expensive and habit forming.


In my case trucks. Tattoos, yes another pricey I guess hobby.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I think there is a cheap way for every hobby, but in the end, it all comes down to performance and build quality. I think many people here can shred a trail on a $700 bike probably just as easily than their $2000+ bike. But they don't, or at least I don't. When I first started really getting into fishing, I used whichever rods/reels my dad had laying around which were outdated. I decided to buy my own set up and got myself a nice rod (St. Croix Legend) for $220 and a reel to go with it for $70. Fast forward to the present day and just 1 of my rods (Daiwa Steez) ran me close to $400 + $500 Daiwa Steez reel. Thats just one set up and I have about 8 rods and reels. I have another set up like that with a less expensive reel ($200) and all my others ran me about $400 per set up. Then you have to look at the plastic baits, hard baits, hooks and fishing line. And thats not even the most expensive part of the sports since i spent $18K on a nice used boat. So compared to fishing, biking is nothing.


----------



## NFD538 (Oct 1, 2012)

targnik said:


> $300 nzd likely $200 where you're from ^^


$200 isn't even likey for me. Under $100.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

NFD538 said:


> $200 isn't even likey for me. Under $100.


You run in jandals!? :lol:
Can't get good quality runners here for under $200


----------



## NFD538 (Oct 1, 2012)

W.T.F are jandals? Sandals?

Sorry for getting a bit off topic but guns are another one. My Ar with all the upgrades is over $2500 easy.
Trucks, bikes, running crap, guns are my vises. Oh and beer LOL. Never kept track of how much I spend on beer yearly.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

NFD538 said:


> W.T.F are jandals? Sandals?
> 
> Never kept track of how much I spend on beer yearly.


You might call em flip flops!?

Beer... trouble and strife keeps a spreadsheet of my alcohol/food expenditure. Last year was $3K ^^


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

targnik said:


> You run in jandals!? :lol:
> Can't get good quality runners here for under $200


Bummer. It's a little hard to spend that on running shoes here. I think mine retail for $120, but I often buy last year's, which are marked down a fair amount.

Could you just order something from the US? Or do you get hit with major import duties? It seems like ordering two pairs of "your" shoes should save you enough per shoe to more than cover shipping and you wouldn't have to buy again until 2016.

On topic of riding entry level bikes on real trails and running, the constant equipment problems when I was in school and trying to stay within a tight budget were such a bummer I really wished I could like running as much. Things keep pulling me back to MTB, though, and I kept it rolling. Still have that bike, sort of. Only the seat post is original.

We all have anecdotes about running into people getting their shred on on cheap hardtails, but I wonder how many people have tried to keep one going for an extended period. I think a lot of the expensive stuff is about vanity, but I think COO's probably lowest with a full Deore build, or maybe Alivio, and either a "real" or a rigid fork. Savings evaporate pretty fast when parts start failing early and needing replacement.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't run and I feel like I need to spend $100 to get a decent set of sneaks ^^ I do tend to wear them until they fall off though... 

I consider mtb-ing an investment in my health. If a couple of K now adds 5 years to my life, Woohoo!!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

An unintended consequence of getting back into running is that I don't buy sneakers anymore. My joints are a little flaky and I seem to benefit from being a good little runner and replacing my shoes every 300-500 miles or every year, whichever comes first. They have a ton of casual wear left in them at that point.


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

yeah typical solid running shoes for someone who runs high mileage should look between $120-160 typically. They Last 300-500 miles (depending on terrain, your stride, the shoe itself.) During college XC we were putting in 80-100 miles a week. Shoes were expensive but the scholarship was worth it.


----------



## battlelinefan (Aug 27, 2010)

Expensive but worth it but no my Salsa Mariachi was not set up nice when I bought it as far as grips and pedals and the chain was cheap junk also. The tires were el cheapo good for the buck but dirt cheap rapid robs. Just being honest.

Ha, those Salsa grips would slide all over the place. Garbage grips.

Bike packing? Eh. Too hippy of an image for me. Singletrack I dig. All arounder I dig. I like classic geo and steel. Bike packing? Seriously? That ain't me. I do drink Kombucha though and thoroughly enjoy it. I do not have a large beard or wear flannel.


----------



## ZHaunDK (Oct 9, 2014)

A lot of people ride only for the sake of being frustrated. Ride for fun and your much better off. If your having fun, you ride more, which typically ends with you outriding people with much better equipment (and for their part getting more frustrated and blaming the equipment and investing even more). The one thing that people cant buy are legs, lungs and experience, and it's the best investment you can make.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I got a kick out of being the faster kid on the cheap hardtail when I was in college and getting my Hardrock's cheap aluminum seat stays out in front of guys on carbon Epics when I got back into it more recently.

At the same time, though, there are different levels of frustration. With that bike, I'm thinking of stuff like the fork seizing, the front failing to shift, blowing through a set of brake pads in one race, that kind of thing. If you can live with that stuff, more power to you. It takes me right out of my zone. And I still remember the day the previous fork on that bike quit holding pressure.

I swore off $100 bikes after I broke my last commuter. That bike had shifter failures, a wheel wear out, a handlebar break, and then, finally, the frame, leaving me with a pile of parts I couldn't put on anything but another c1986 frame. Still, I liked it when it was working. And I still say a 2x6 drivetrain ought to be enough for anyone on the road, so long as they're the right chain rings and freewheel for that person's use and fitness.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I still say a 2x6 drivetrain ought to be enough for anyone on the road


Depends on how steep the roads are. I live in the mountains. 3x10 for me, even on the road bike.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

targnik said:


> You run in jandals!? :lol:
> Can't get good quality runners here for under $200


I worked for a shoe store back in my college days and have tried many shoes for running. Talked to reps from Nike, Asics, Reebok and Brooks. Got more information on shoes that I needed to know. Even had orthopedists come in and give clinics on what to look for. There are some quality runners out there for well under $200. You just have to try a bunch on and see which fits your running style. Do you supinate or pronate? If you do either, then picking out the right shoe is even more important to your joints. Picking the wrong shoe would send impact shocks into parts of your lower leg that your body isn't use to. Do you get shin splints after runs? Then you need a shoe with maximum cushion in the forefoot, something like a Nike Air Max. Does your knees get sore? Then you should be looking for extra cushioning in the heel. You just have to know what kind of shoe you need.

For me, I'm a neutral runner who gets sore knees and I run with Mizuno Wave Runner and Mizuno Wave Creations. Some of the best shoes I've ever worn for running and are $100-$150.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

andytiedye said:


> Depends on how steep the roads are. I live in the mountains. 3x10 for me, even on the road bike.


Do you actually use your 52/11? For what?

I'm not saying people shouldn't need low gears. I set mine up to bottom out at 34/28, and it's straightforward to go lower. I just don't think the same people need low climbing gears and sprint-finish gears.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I just don't think the same people need low climbing gears and sprint-finish gears.


Why not? Do you think sprinting is all high gears are for?

Where I live is very hilly. Not much of Scotland is flat! They guys I cycle with who use road bikes either buy one with a triple or retrofit a triple. They need them to get up some of the hills.

And what goes up must come down. Higher gears let you go at a faster pace on the down-hill sections. Sprinting has nothing to do with it. I can't keep up with the road bikes on a long down-hill because I just don't have the tall gearing.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

If I tuck on a descent, I go faster than if I pedal. So yeah, I do think sprinting is all the tall gears are good for. Where that happens depends on people's power output. But when I regeared the 6-speed road bike I'm thinking of, I ended up with a 48/14 high. I could just spin that out on a steep descent. I thought about that when I changed the gearing on my 'cross bike. It's newer, so I have nine cogs whether I care about them or not. But my high gear on that is 46/11 now, a bit higher, and I don't think I've ever spun that out. I can't remember if my spare cassette for it even has an 11t cog. Certainly not an object I'd pay for, given choices.

The bike I do sprint on, my track bike, has been in a 48/14 gear. That's a bit of a special case since I need the same gear to work for both sitting in and sprinting, and choosing is a balancing act. But I have a 13 cog for it and found it to be too high.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

I started off getting a beater Trek 3900 and after a few months I knew I was hooked. If you can afford it, get a FS bike..it is a difference between night and day..and most likely you will stick with it. I agree though that i could never spend $2K (and this is cheap) for a bike..jsut ain't gonna happen. Go on Craigslist and there's ton's of great bikes for cheap..MTB's are like cars..I never buy new.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Wait till you try out carbon rims.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> If I tuck on a descent, I go faster than if I pedal.


If it's steep enough then yes but not always on long shallow descents. With taller gears you can be pushing when other people are wound out and just rolling along.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

The bike I'm thinking of would be going 27.5 mph if I was spinning 48/14. That's still below the switchover point for just tucking being faster, but I can also go about 20% faster for a bit before I'm truly spun out. So I can't say it was ever an issue for me.

Besides which, it seems a bit tangential. I'm saying the tallest few gears on a typical road drivetrain are only for sprinting. You're saying, "what if I'm on a descent and I want to go at a pace I can't sustain for that long?" I don't see that we're really at odds here, except maybe over semantics.


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

I gave up Harley's so don't talk to me about expensive.

These bikes are nothing compared to motorcycles....


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Osco said:


> I gave up Harley's so don't talk to me about expensive.
> 
> These bikes are nothing compared to motorcycles....


Bet you didn't have 5x Harley's ^^

Sig:
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## Sooner44 (Sep 29, 2014)

Guitars and car stuff have been my main money pits in the past. Now it's more leaning towards bikes as the main hobby. I tend to get very involved in my hobbies and it ends up costing me some cash.


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

Living with passion is expensive... but living without is too boring to consider.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

Sooner44 said:


> Guitars and car stuff have been my main money pits in the past. Now it's more leaning towards bikes as the main hobby. I tend to get very involved in my hobbies and it ends up costing me some cash.


Guitars are expensive but you can get going without spending lots of money. In a way, they're much like bikes. A guitar is only as good as the person playing it. I have a Gibson Les Paul Custom that cost me a good bit of change and honestly, I can't play worth a damn anymore. Then, one of my friends, has a $200 Fender Squire that he puts me to shame on no matter how expensive of a guitar I'm using.


----------



## Terranaut (Jun 9, 2014)

The difference between bikes and guitars is that bikes depreciate while a decent guitar is usually worth what you paid when you sell. But like you were explaining, you can spend lots on bikes and gear and get squashed by someone on a Walmart special. I will say this. My friend that i ride with sure has his fun factor increase when he went from a supercycle 26r to a Marin 29. All I would suggest is making sure it's your thing before spending even medium money. My spending on riding pales in comparison to what my kids cost me for hockey. 2 kids playing and one is a goalie. I could buy a Bronson for what his pads are worth.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Expensive? Try doing nothing, eat chips on the couch at night and suffer heart disease, obesity, high blood pressure etc. Biking seems cheap. Plus I get to go outside and enjoy the woods. Exercise makes you feel better too.


----------



## Betarad (Oct 24, 2009)

^^^This, I agree with. Wether you’re riding on a $500 craigslist deal, or an $8000 dream build, the bike itself is priceless, assuming you get out and ride it regularly.


----------



## pacing08 (Jan 15, 2008)

It gets expensive when things break and wear and tear. But if you think about it how often do you have to replace the drivetrain etc. How often does something break unless you're doing extreme riding, keep crashing, and breaking stuff. Yes, quality bikes are expensive to buy but they can last a very long time so its an investment. Not to mention local trails are free. Also mtb accessories last a long time also. Regular maintenance is manageable.

I do trail/xc riding. But what makes it expensive for me is that I downhill also so I pay to go to the bike park plus money for the commute to get there and for a place to stay overnight since I dh back to back days.


----------

